# WMP not streaming to PS3



## effingee (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I use Windows Media Player 11's media server functionality to wirelessly stream music and video from where it's stored on my laptop and desktop to my Playstation 3. Up until now, this had been working flawlessly. Unfortunately, I've run into a situation where the Playstation 3 is not able to access one particular album (mp3 format). All other media streams just fine.

The problem album is located on my laptop (Vista64 Home Premium). It was purchased from eMusic.com and downloaded to the laptop using their download manager. The rest of my music was downloaded to my desktop (XP32 Pro) then transferred to my laptop over an ad-hoc network. Much, but not all, of that music was purchased and downloaded from eMusic as well.

The Playstation 3 is able to find the album on the network; however, when I attempt to play it, I'm greeted by this error: "Access to the media server has been denied. Check the settings for the media server."

So what gives? I can't figure out why one album is giving me trouble while everything else works just fine.


----------



## effingee (Jun 19, 2008)

Stranger still, I just transferred the album from my laptop to my desktop with a small flash drive. After adding it to my desktop's WMP library, it streams just fine to the PS3; but is still unable to stream from the laptop.


----------

